# No the site was not hacked.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2007)

A few people have contacted me reporting seeing broken images and "you suck" messages all over the site.

No, it wasn't hacked.  I was trying to keep another forum from remotely linking to our images and stealing our bandwidth.  Unfortunately, it causes problems for about 5% of our visitors as well, and has been disabled for the time being.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2007)

Gotcha!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2007)

Cool you the man.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2007)

Good to know. Way to go, Bob!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 12, 2007)

And here I thought all the "You suck" messages were your way of giving me my eval for my mod abilities!:roflmao:


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 12, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> A few people have contacted me reporting seeing broken images and "you suck" messages all over the site.



Well, at least you did not subject 5% of your users to the "goatse" picture!!!


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> And here I thought all the "You suck" messages were your way of giving me my eval for my mod abilities!:roflmao:



Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> A few people have contacted me reporting seeing broken images and "you suck" messages all over the site.
> 
> No, it wasn't hacked. I was trying to keep another forum from remotely linking to our images and stealing our bandwidth. Unfortunately, it causes problems for about 5% of our visitors as well, and has been disabled for the time being.




Can you let me know the name of the other site?

I will post it in a MYSPACE bulletin that it will save people money if the link to their site and also report the Bulletin.  :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Well, at least you did not subject 5% of your users to the "goatse" picture!!!



I thought about it, but.....even I couldn't stand looking at thatimage long enough to download it. lol



Rich Parsons said:


> Can you let me know the name of the other site?
> 
> I will post it in a MYSPACE bulletin that it will save people money if the link to their site and also report the Bulletin.  :lol:



Actually, no....it's filtered. lol.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actually, no....it's filtered. lol.



Then I know which site.  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2007)

It's not the site itself, they're just letting their losers post our content etc without worry.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2007)

I've found several more sites doing it.  A couple were accidents, all fixed now.  Couple are being worked on, and a couple haven't responded, I'm in the process of doing up DMCA takedown notices to fire out.

IF!!!!! you see this image covering a ton of stuff , clear your cache. That will usually fix the issue, and only seem to happen -after- you visit another site that is getting the special treatment.

If that doesn't work, email me or PM me and give me all the details and I'll fine tune this more.  SO far, I've only seen 1-2 false positives in the last 48 hours in the logs.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 14, 2007)

First off, I know that I'm clueless......

Can someone please explain to me what all of this means?  I'm an engineer, I dont' understand this funny computer stuff.


----------



## tellner (Dec 14, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> First off, I know that I'm clueless......
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what all of this means?  I'm an engineer, I dont' understand this funny computer stuff.



Translated into Hentai: If you hotlink images from MT you will be the Japanese school girl, and Bob will be the tentacle monster


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 14, 2007)

That makes MUCH more sense.  

So basically, people are using MT's storage space and addresses and putting the pictures and stuff on their pages, but not using the space or bandwidth (whatever the hell that is).

I got it!.........oh yeah and now Bob is ***** slapping those people.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 14, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> now Bob is ***** slapping those people.



This of course is the important part.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's not the site itself, they're just letting their losers post our content etc without worry.


Losers harbor losers then?


----------



## jim777 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think it would be pretty funny to see that image pop up :lol:


----------

